# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  حكم القراءة بالمقامات في القرأن الكريم ( إسماعيل دراز - أيمن سويد - أحمد المعصراوي )

## أبومالك المصرى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*۞۞۞ حكم القرأة بالمقامات في القرأن الكريم ۞۞۞*
*تقديم*
*فضيلة الشيخ* 
*((((( إسماعيل ال دراز )))))*
*ويستضيف*
*فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور*
*!!! أيمن سويد !!!*
*رئيس المجلس العلمي بالهيئة العالمية لتحفيظ القرأن الكريم*
*&*
*فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور*
*!!! أحمد عيسي المعصراوي !!!*
*شيخ عموم المقارئ المصرية*
*ومداخلات هاتفية*
*من* 
*فضيلة الشيخ العلامة المحدث*
*!!! أبي إسحاق الحويني الآثري* *!!!*
*فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور*
*!!! عبد الله بصفر !!!*
*الآمين العام للهيئة العالمية لتحفيظ القرأن الكريم بالسعودية* 
*فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور*
*!!! ياسر المزروعي !!!*
*رئيس لجنة مراجعة المصحف في ورزارة الآوقاف بدولة الكويت*
*فضيلة الشيخ*
*!!! رشيد إفراد !!!* 
*عالم القراءات بالمغرب مراكش*
*فضيلة الشيخ الشاب*
*!!! عبد الله كامل !!!*
*حفظهم الله من كل سوء و رعاهم*
*قناة الناس*
*التاريخ*
*20 - 1 - 2010 م*

*جودة مقاربة للقناة جدا avi*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*جودة الإسطوانات الإسلامية wmv*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*جودة متوسطة rmvb*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*جودة عالية ممتازة mp4*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*جودة عالية ممتازة ogv*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*جودة موبايل 3gp*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*رابط صوت جودة عالية rm*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*رابط صوت جودة ممتازة wma*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*رابط صوت جودة ممتازة mp3*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=147619
*

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

وأياكم


علم المقامات (من برنامج أهل القرآن الذي بثته قناة الرحمة واستضافت فيه الشيخين المعصراوي و أيمن سويد)

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

*قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله في الإستقامة :*

* " ومع هذا فلا يسوغ أن يقرأ القرآن بألحان الغناء ولا أن يقرن به من الألحان ما يقرن بالغناء من الآلات وغيره " (1/ 246 )*

*وقال القرطبي رحمه الله في حين تكلم عن حرمة القرآن قال :*

* " ومن حرمته ألا يقعر في قراءته كفعل هؤلاء الهمزيين المبتدعين والمتنطعين في إبراز الكلام من تلك الأفواه المنتنة تكلفا فإن ذلك محدث ألقاه إليهم الشيطان فقبلوه عنه ومن حرمته ألا يقرأه بألحان الغناء كلحون أهل الفسق " ( 1 / 29 )*

*وقال الإمام ابن رجب رحمه الله في ( نزهة الأسماع في مسألة السماع ) :*

* قراءة القرآن بالألحان، بأصوات الغناء وأوزانه وإيقاعاته، على طريقة أصحاب الموسيقى، فرخص فيه بعض المتقدمين إذا قصد الاستعانة على إيصال معاني القرآن إلى القلوب للتحزين والتشويق والتخويف والترقيق.*

* وأنكر ذلك أكثر العلماء، ومنهم من حكاه إجماعاً ولم يثبت فيه نزاعاً، منهم أبو عبيد وغيره من الأئمة.*

* وفي الحقيقة هذه الألحان المبتدعة المطربة تهيج الطباع، وتلهي عن تدبّر ما يحصل له من الاستماع حتى يصير التلذذ بنجرد سماع النغمات الموزونة والأصوات المطربة، وذلك يمنع المقصود من تدبر معاني القرآن.*

* وإنما وردت السنة بتحسين الصوت بالقرآن، لا بقراءة الألحان، وبينهما بون بعيد . اهـ*


*وقد أجاد اين القيّم فأفاد، وهذا خلاصة كلامه في زاد المعاد*

* زاد المعاد (1/482) :*

* وفصل النزاع، أن يقال : التطريب والتغنِّي على وجهين، أحدهما : ما اقتضته الطبيعة، وسمحت به من غير تكلف ولا تمرين ولا تعليم، بل إذا خُلّي وطبعه، واسترسلت طبيعته، جاءت بذلك التطريب والتلحين، فذلك جائز، وإن أعان طبيعتَه بفضلِ تزيين وتحسين، كما قال أبو موسى الأشعري للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( لَو علمتُ أنّكَ تَسمَع لَحَبَّرْتُه لَكَ تحبِيراً)) والحزين ومَن هاجه الطرب، والحبُ والشوق لا يملك من نفسه دفعَ التحزين والتطريب في القراءة، ولكن النفوسَ تقبلُه وتستحليه لموافقته الطبع، وعدم التكلف والتصنع فيه، فهو مطبوع لا متطبِّع، وكَلفٌ لا متكلَف، فهذا هو الذي كان السلف يفعلونه ويستمعونه، وهو التغني الممدوح المحمود، وهو الذي يتأثر به التالي والسامعُ، وعلى هذا الوجه تُحمل أدلة أرباب هذا القول كلها.*
* الوجه الثاني : ما كان من ذلك صناعةً من الصنائع، وليس في الطبع السماحة به، بل لا يحصُل إلا بتكلُّف وتصنُّع وتمرُّن، كما يتعلم أصوات الغِناء بأنواع الألحان البسيطة، والمركبة على إيقاعات مخصوصة، وأوزانٍ مخترعة، لا تحصل إلا بالتعلُم والتكلف، فهذه هي التي كرهها السلفُ، وعابوها، وذمّوها، ومنعوا القراءةَ بها، وأنكروا على من قرأ بها، وأدلة أرباب هذا القول إنما تتناول هذا الوجه، وبهذا التفصيل يزول الاشتباهُ، ويتبين الصوابُ من غيره، وكلُّ من له علم بأحوال السلف، يعلم قطعاً أنهم بُرآء من القراءة بألحان الموسيقى المتكلفة، التي هي إيقاعات وحركات موزونة معدودة محدودة، وأنهم أتقى للّه من أن يقرؤوا بها، ويُسوّغوها، ويعلم قطعاً أنهم كانوا يقرؤون بالتحزين والتطريب، ويحسِّنون أصواتَهم بالقرآن، ويقرؤونه بِشجىً تارة، وبِطَربِ تارة، وبِشوْق تارة، وهذا أمر مركوز في الطباع تقاضيه، ولم ينه عنه الشارع مع شدة تقاضي الطباع له، بل أرشد إليه وندب إليه، وأخبر عن استماع اللّه لمن قرأ به، وقال : (( لَيْسَ مِنَّا مَن لَمْ يَتَغَنَّ بِالْقرآنِ )) وفيه وجهان : أحدهما : أنه إخبار بالواقع الذي كلُّنا نفعله، والثاني : أنه نفي لهدي من لم يفعله عن هديه وطريقته صلى الله عليه وسلم .*


*الشيخ ابن باز

سؤال رقم 9330- حكم قراءة القرآن على طريقة المغنين
السؤال : ماذا يقول سماحتكم في قارئ القرآن بواسطة مقامات هي أشبه بالمقامات الغنائية بل هي مأخوذة منها أفيدونا بذلك جزاكم الله خيراً ؟.
الجواب :

الحمد لله
لا يجوز للمؤمن أن يقرأ القرآن بألحان الغناء وطريقة المغنين بل يجب أن يقرأه
كما قرأه سلفنا الصالح من أصحاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأتباعهم بإحسان ،
فيقرأه مرتلاً متحزناً متخشعاً حتى يؤثر في القلوب التي تسمعه وحتى يتأثر هو
بذلك .
أما أن يقرأه على صفة المغنين وعلى طريقتهم فهذا
لا يجوز .
كتاب مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة لسماحة الشيخ العلامة عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز رحمه الله . م/9 ص/290.
*
 


* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

* فتـاوى*

* العنوان ترتيل القرآن على إحدى المقامات الصوتية*

* المجيب العلامة/ د. عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن جبرين*

* عضو الإفتاء سابقاً*

* التصنيف الفهرسة/ القرآن الكريم وعلومه/علوم القرآن*

* التاريخ 05/04/1425هـ*


* السؤال*

* سؤالي هو : أن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قد أمرنا بالتغني عند تلاوة القرآن الكريم، وأن نحسن أصواتنا به، فأنا أريد أن أتعلم أحد المقامات الصوتية؛ كي أحسن صوتي في تلاوة القرآن الكريم، ولكن هل يمكن أن يستخدم معلمي للمقام آلة العود أو الأورغن كي يعلمني الطبقات الصوتية عن طريق السمع والترديد مع النغمة الصوتية؟ هل يجوز لي ذلك أم لا؟ وهل هنالك وسائل أخرى لتعلم المقامات في حال كان حراما؟ وجزاكم الله خيراً.*

* الجواب*

* جاء في الحديث قول النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم-: " ليس منا من لم يتغن بالقرآن " رواه البخاري(7527) من حديث أبي هريرة –رضي الله عنه-، وأمر بتحسين الصوت بالقرآن، وكان أبو موسى الأشعري – رضي الله عنه- صوته حسن استمع إليه النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- وقال : " لقد أوتي هذا مزماراً من مزامير آل داود "، فقال أبو موسى – رضي الله عنه-: "لو علمت أنك تستمع إلي لحبرته لك تحبيراً " رواه البخاري(5048)، ومسلم(793)، ولعل ذلك أن الصوت الحسن يكون سبباً في التأثر بسماع القرآن، وقد علم أن الأصوات ليست اكتسابية ولكنها فطرية، فالله – تعالى - هو الذي يعطي من يشاء ويحرم من يشاء وله في ذلك الحكمة البالغة، وليس للإنسان أن يتكلف ما لا يقدر عليه، وإنما عليه أن يحرص على تحسين صوته بقدر الاستطاعة، وإذا لم يتمكن من تغيير صوته فإنه معذور، فيقرأ قدر ما أعطاه الله .*


* وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد*


*قال الشيخ بكر أبو زيد في كتابة بدع القراء :* 
*" التلحين في القراءة, تلحين الغناء والشَّعر . وهو مسقط للعدالة, ومن أسباب رد الشهادة, قَضَاءً. وكان أول حدوث هذه البدعة في القرن الرابع على أيدي الموالي " .*

* ويقول أيضا في نفس الكتاب : " وهذا يدل على أنه محذور كبير وهو قراءة القرآن بالألحان التي يسلك بها مذاهب الغناء ، وقد نص الأئمة رحمهم الله على النهي عنه . . . "*


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته .... هل يجوز تعلم أحد المقامات الصوتية لتحسين الصوت لقراءة القرآن الكريم على وجه حسن جميل ؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا*

* الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:*

* فيستحب ترتيل القرآن وتحسين الصوت به لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام في ما يرويه عنه البراء بن عازب رضي الله عنه : زينوا القرآن بأصواتكم. رواه أبو داود والنسائي*
* قال القرطبي في تفسيره : وإلى هذا المعنى يرجع قوله عليه السلام : ليس منا من لم يتغنَّ بالقرآن . رواه مسلم أي : ليس منا من لم يحسن صوته.*
* ولمّا استمع النبي عليه السلام إلى قراءة أبي موسى الأشعري وأعجبته قال له : لقد أوتيت مزمارا من مزامير آل داود . متفق عليه . وأخرج أبو يعلى من طريق سعيد بن أبي بردة عن أبيه وزاد فيه: لو علمت أنك تسمع لحبرته لك تحبيرا .*
* والتحبير : التزيين والتحسين .*
* وعلم المقامات علم مستحدث لا يمت إلى علم القراءات بصلة، بل نشأ في حاضنات المغنين والمغنيات، مضبوطاً بطابع موسيقي يمتاز به صوت معين ومرتبط بآلات اللهو والطرب ، كالمقامات الأندلسية والبغدادية وغيرها، فلا يجوز تعلمها أو تعليمها .*
* وتزيين القرآن يكون بالتزام أحكام التلاوة والتجويد، وتحسين*
* الصوت به يكون بضبط مخارج الحروف أداء. ولا يجوز أن يطلق على ذلك مسمى مقام لبدعيته وسوء نشأته .*
* أما تقليد صوت مقرئ مشهور بحسنه، نطقا وأداء، فلا مانع منه كما في الفتوى رقم:*
* 35782*
* والله أعلم.*

* وأيضا*

* هل يجوز دراسة المقامات الصوتية بدون استخدام الموسيقى (آلات العزف)، بهدف تحسين الصوت بقراءة القرآن، وشكراً، وجزاكم الله خيراً .*

* الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:*

* فإن تحسين الصوت بالقرآن مشروع، وفيه أحاديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومنها : ما رواه البخاري ومسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ليس منا من لم يتغن بالقرآن . ومنها ما رواه البخاري ومسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ما أذن الله لشيء ما أذن لنبي حسن الصوت يتغنى بالقرآن. وهذا على أن المراد بالتغني تحسين الصوت، وهو قال به بعض أهل العلم، ويشهد له ما رواه أحمد وأبو داود والنسائي وابن ماجه والدارمي عن البراء بن عازب أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : زينوا القرآن بأصواتكم. ويشهد له أيضاً أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما سمع أبا موسى الأشعري يقرأ القرآن ويتغنى به ويحبره قال : لقد أوتيت مزماراً من مزامير آل داود . رواه البخاري ومسلم . ولكن لا يتجاوز بالتغني بالقرآن حتى يصير كألحان الأغاني، وقد كره ذلك السلف.*

* وتحسين الصوت بالقرآن معناه - قبل كل شيء - أداؤه على الوجه الصحيح، بمراعاة مخارج الحروف وصفاتها، والسلامة من اللحن، والمحافظة على كيفية المد فيه والإدغام والإظهار والغنة والقلب والإمالة والتحقيق والتسهيل والإبدال والنقل والإخفاء والاختلاس وغير ذلك من الأبواب المعروفة فيه، وعلم المقامات لا يمت إلى شيء من ذلك بصلة، وعليه فمن أراد تحسين الصوت بالقرآن فليأت ذلك من بابه، وليعمد إلى القرآن نفسه يتعلم أحكام تلاوته .*

* والله أعلم.*

* وأيضا :*

* نسأل الله لكم القبول والتوفيق... أما بعد :*

* نسمع هذه الأيام عن علم "المقامات الصوتية في القرآن الكريم" ؟ هل هذا العلم موجود من قبل في كتب علم التجويد أي غير مبتدع وما حكم تعلمه والعمل به . أفيدونا بارك الله فيكم؟*


* الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:*

* فليس في القرآن الكريم وعلومه ما يسمى بالمقامات الصوتية، ولا علاقة له بالتجويد وأحكامه؛ بل هو من ابتداع المبتدعين، ونشأ في أحضان المغنين والمطربين، وعلى المسلم أن يبتعد عنه ويقرأ كتاب الله كما أنزل مرتلا، وكما أمر الله عز وجل نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله: وَرَتِّلِ الْقُرْآَنَ تَرْتِيلًا {المزمل: 4 } وقال تعالى : وَرَتَّلْنَاهُ تَرْتِيلًا {الفرقان: 32 } وقد جاء بيان الترتيل ومراتب التلاوة في كتب التجويد، وطبقه الحفاظ والقراء أمام الطلبة، وأخذه الخلف عن السلف، وليس من ذلك هذه المقامات الصوتية المحدثة، وللمزيد من الفائدة نرجو أن تطلع على الفتاوى : 38992 ، 70440 ، 51715 .*

* والله أعلم .* 



* مجلة الدعوة*
*معنى التغنِّي بالقراءة*
* سمعت أن هناك أحاديث تدل على مشروعية التَّغنِّي بالقرآن ، فكيف يمكن أن نفهم هذه الأحاديث ؟*

* الحمد لله*

* التغنّي بالقراءة يعني :*

* 1- تحسين الصوت بالقراءة مع الجهر بها بخشوع وترقيق وتحزّن من غير تكلّف ولا مبالغة .*

* فالتغنّي معناه الجهر بالقراءة ، كما في صحيح مسلم ، عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ما أذن الله لشيء كأذَنه لنبي يتغنّى بالقرآن يجهر به ) ، وأذنه من الإذن ، وفي رواية ( كإذنه ) وفيه أمر وحث على تحسين الصوت بالتلاوة .*

* والحديث نصّ في معنى التغنّي ، فلفظ ( يجهر به ) بيان له . ومعنى الجهر : رفع الصوت بالقراءة وتحسينه بها فطرة لا صنعة ، يترنّم به ويطرب ، وقد كانت العرب قبل نزول القرآن تتغنى بالحداء ، إذا ركبت الإبل لتقطع الطريق إذا جلست في أفنيتها وغير ذلك .*

* فلما نزل القرآن الكريم أحبّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يشتغلوا بالقرآن ، ويرفعوا به أصواتهم ويحسّنوها ، وأن يجعلوا ذلك محل الغناء ، مع التزام صحّة التلاوة ، فعوّضوا عن طرب الغناء بطرب القرآن ، كما عوِّضوا عن كل محرّم بما هو خير لهم منه ، كجعل الاستخارة عوضاً عن الاستقسام بالأزلام ، والنكاح عوضاً عن السفاح ، وهكذا .*

* 2- قد يراد بالتغنّي : ما يشبه الطرب وإعجاب الآخرين دون تدبّر ولا انتفاع ، ولا خشوع ، كما في حديث أشراط الساعة .*

* 3- ويبعد أن يكون معنى التغنّي : الاستغناء بالقرآن عن الناس لاختلاف المعنى وعدم قبوله لغة .*

* وهذا التغنّي بالقراءة ينبغي أن يكون سليقة وفطرة لا تعليماً وتدريباً على قوانين النغم .*

* ذكر ابن القيم ، أن التطريب والتغنّي إن كان فطرة من غير تكلّف ولا تعليم ولا تمرين ، فهو جائز ، ولو أعان طبيعته بفضل تزيين وتحسين ، كما قال أبو موسى الأشعري للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( لو علمت لحبّرته لك تحبيراً ) ، فلا بأس بذلك ، أما إن كان التغنّي صناعة وتمريناً وأوزاناً ، فقد كرهه السلف ، وعابوه وذموه ، ومعلوم أن السلف كانوا يقرؤون القرآن بالتحزين والتطريب ، ويحسّنون أصواتهم بشجى تارة ، وبشوق تارة ، وبطرب تارة ، وهذا أمر مركوز في الطباع .*

* توجيه معنى التغنّي بالقراءة :*

* أ - أقول : إن حديث أشراط الساعة بطرقه ، وفتوى الإمام مالك فيهما والإشارة إلى منع القراءة بالألحان وقوانين النغم بما يخرج عن حدود التلاوة وصحة الأداء ويتعارض مع وقار القرآن ، وهذا لا خلاف في تحريمه .*

* ب - أما حديث أنس وأبي ذر رضي الله عنهما وغيرهما ، فهي أحاديث تصف قراءة الخوارج ، وقد كانوا يتلون القرآن آناء الليل والنهار ، ولم يتجاوز حناجرهم ولا تراقيهم ، لأنهم كانوا على غير علم بالسنة المبينة ، فكانوا قد حرموا فهمه ، والأجر على تلاوته ، وفي الأحاديث أنهم كانوا يمرقون من الدين كما يمرق السهم من الرمية ، والأمر بقتلهم وأنهم شرار الخلق ، وأنك تحتقر صلاتك إلى صلاتهم وقراءتك إلى قراءتهم ، وهذا وصف للخوارج ومن كان على شاكلتهم .*

* قال ابن تيمية : صح الحديث في الخوارج من عشرة أوجه ، خرّجها مسلم في صحيحه ، وخرّج البخاري طائفة منها ، والخوارج كانوا يكفّرون المسلمين بالذنوب ، وهم أهل بدعة ، وتأويل ، وخروج عن الجماعة نسأل الله العفو والعافية في الدين والدنيا .*

* وهذا وصف خاص بالخوارج ومن على شاكلتهم ، قراء اليوم ليسوا منهم فيما نعلم .*

* ج - وإن فتوى الإمام أحمد تتعلّق بتوليد الحروف والحركات الزائدة الناتجة عن تحوير الحروف وتمطيطها ، والخروج بها عن صحة التلاوة ، وهذه الفتوى مبالغة في الكراهية ، كما قال القاضي أبو يعلى ، فهي تتناول من أخلّ بالأداء ، فزاد حرفاً ، كزيادة الواو والألف في لفظ (( محمد )) فينطقها (( موحامد )) وهذا محرّم باتفاق . وقد كان الناس في عصر الإمام أحمد يتغنّون بالشعر ، ويمدون الحروف كيف شاءوا ، فكان " إسحاق الموصلي يعيب على إبراهيم بن المهدي " في ذلك ، لأنه يخرج الألفاظ عن أوضاعها العربية .*

* فاستنكار هذا في التغنّي بالقرآن أوجب ، ولا يوجد مثل ذلك في عصرنا بحمد الله .*

* د - قال ابن تيمية : الألحان التي كره العلماء قراءة القرآن بها هي التي تقتضي قصر الحرف الممدود ، ومد الحرف المقصور ، وتحريك الساكن ، وتسكين المتحرّك يفعلون ذلك لموافقة نغمات الأغاني المطرّبة ، فإن حصل مع ذلك تغيير نظام القرآن وجعل الحركات حروفاً فهو حرام .*

* الجمع بين أدلة المنع والجواز*

* وليس بين أدلة المنع وأدلة الجواز تعارض إذ التحريم يكون فيما يخرج عن مقتضى التلاوة الصحيحة ، زيادة أو نقصاً ، أو إخلالاً بحكم لازم أو واجب ، أو مخالفة التواتر في الأداء .*

* ويحرم أيضاً ما يقرأ بقواعد الموسيقى ، ولو بدون آلة لترقيص الصوت أو ترعيده ، أو تكسيره ، أو الترنّم والتصنّع لمراعاة المقامات الخاصة في ذهن القارئ أثناء التلاوة .*

* والجواز يكون فيما يوافق صحة التلاوة مع تحسين الصوت بها .*

* فإن أريد بالتلحين الزيادة أو النقص أو مخالفة التواتر في القراءة فهو لحن محرّم ، وإن أريد به التغنّي بالقراءة ، لتطريب السامع وتحزينه ، وترقيقه واستمالته مع التأمل والخشوع ، فهو المستحب ، ما لم يخل بمعنى ولا منبى الكلمة ، ولا يتبع قواعد النغم .*

* قال السيوطي : قراءة القرآن بالألحان والأصوات الحسنة والترجيع إن لم تخرجه عن هيئته المعتبرة فهو سنّة حسنة وإن أخرجته فحرام فاحش .*

* وقال في شرح الرسالة : ويتحصّل من كلام الأئمة أن تحسين الصوت بمراعاة قوانين النغم مع المحافظة على الأداء هو محلّ النزاع .*

* فمن العلماء من رأى أنه خلاف ما عليه السلف ولأن القارئ ربما يغفل عن وجه الأداء ، فقال بعدم الجواز سداً للذريعة .*

* وأما تحسين الصوت بالقرآن من غير مراعاة قوانين النغم فهو مطلوب بلا نزاع .*

* قال ابن قدامة : واتفق العلماء على أنه يستحب قراءة القرآن بالتحزين والترتيل والتحسين.*

* قلت : وهذا أخذ من حديث بريدة ( اقرءوا القرآن بالحزن فإنه نزل بالحزن ) وحديث ابن عباس ( إن أحسن الناس قراءة من إذا قرأ يتحزّن ) هما ضعيفان والأول ضعيف جداً .*

* مجلة الدعوة العدد/1798 ص/44* 

 راجع الرابط
 http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=187787

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن من دمشق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *۞۞۞ حكم القرأة بالمقامات في القرأن الكريم ۞۞۞*
> *تقديم*
> *فضيلة الشيخ* 
> *((((( إسماعيل ال دراز )))))*
> *ويستضيف*
> *فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور*
> *!!! أيمن سويد !!!*
> ...


لا ينبغي لأحد أن يتسرّع فالمذكورون ليسوا نكرات!
والحكم على الشيء فرعٌ عن تصوره
وإنني ـ العبد الفقير ـ أمّيٌّ ـ أو أكاد ـ في هذه القضية؛ ولست منها في قليلٍ أو كثير، ولكنْ...
جمعتني منذ زمنٍ المقادير مع أخٍ يمهر فيها فقال لي: أنت تقرأ على مقام كذا.
فقلتُ له: كيف ذلك، وانا لا أعرفُ شيئاً في هذه المقامات؟
فقال لي: لا بد للقارئ المتقن أن تكون قراءته على خطٍّ بيانيٍّ صعوداً ونزولاً، وهذا الصعود والنزول في صوته ينضبط على أحد المقامات لا ريبَ.
فذكرتُ له القراء؛ فقال لي: الحذيفي يقرأ غالباً بمقام كذا، الشريم يقرأ غالباً بمقام كذا، والسديس يقرأ غالباً بمقام كذا.... وعدّدَ.
ولا يعني ذلك أنهم يتعمدون الانضباط بالمقام، ولكن طريقة قراءتهم، ومنحنى صوتهم يتوافق مع هذا المقام او ذاك.
أقول هذا، والعهدةُ على من لا أتّهم.
والله أعلى وأعلم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أبو صهيب أشرف المصري

أحسن الله إليك أبا مالك ولا فض فوك
والاهتمام اليوم بتلك المقامات سيوصل حتما إلى الانشغال بها عما أنزل من أجله القرآن
بل إن التكلف في التجويد يخرج القرائ إلى حيز الذم
فما أغنانا عن شعار أهل الفسق

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

> أحسن الله إليك أبا مالك ولا فض فوك


جزاك الله خيرا
أنا إنما نقلت من الموضوع الأصلى ورابطه فى نهاية المشاركة رقم 5 يمكن الاطلاع على باقى الموضوع بعد إصلاح العطل فى الملتقى
ونسأل الله تعالى أن يردهم وإيانا للحق ردا جميلا

----------


## أبو فؤاد الليبي

والعجب من فلان !!! كيف يزكي القناة  الفلانية !!! وكيف يظهر فيها ابنه قارئا ومغنيا -هكذا -وهو ممن يشار إليه بالبنان , اللهم اهدنا فيمن هديت .

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

> والعجب من فلان !!! كيف يزكي القناة  الفلانية !!! وكيف يظهر فيها ابنه قارئا ومغنيا -هكذا -وهو ممن يشار إليه بالبنان , اللهم اهدنا فيمن هديت .


قال ابن سيرين رحمه الله: إذا بلغك عن أخيك شيء فالتمس له عذرًا ، فإن لم تجد فقل: لعل له عذرًا لا أعرفه.
ومع وجود الاعذار التى يمكن أن اسردها لك
لكن حتى لا يخرج الموضوع عن مساره

----------


## أبو ياسر الجهني

> والعجب من فلان !!! كيف يزكي القناة  الفلانية !!! وكيف يظهر فيها ابنه قارئا ومغنيا -هكذا -وهو ممن يشار إليه بالبنان , اللهم اهدنا فيمن هديت .


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صدقت وبررت وجزاك الله خيرا ونوصح في عدة مرات ولم يستجيب .

----------


## أبو صهيب أشرف المصري

> والعجب من فلان !!! كيف يزكي القناة  الفلانية !!! وكيف يظهر فيها ابنه قارئا ومغنيا -هكذا -وهو ممن يشار إليه بالبنان , اللهم اهدنا فيمن هديت .


منْ ذا الذي ما ساء قـــطُّ ومنْ لهُ الحُسْنى فقطْ
ثم إن المسألة ليس فيها قطع بالتحريم حتى يثبت الإجماع
ولو كان، فهذه طبيعة الإنسان مهما بلغ من الفضل والعلم حتى يعلم الناس أن لا إله إلا الله .
يعني لا يتصف بصفة الكمال إلا الله
عَنْ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ أَنَّ أَبَا إِدْرِيسَ الْخَوْلَانِيَّ عَائِذَ اللَّهِ أَخْبَرَهُ أَنَّ يَزِيدَ بْنَ عُمَيْرَةَ وَكَانَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ مُعَاذِ بْنِ جَبَلٍ أَخْبَرَهُ قَالَ كَانَ لَا يَجْلِسُ مَجْلِسًا لِلذِّكْرِ حِينَ يَجْلِسُ إِلَّا قَالَ اللَّهُ حَكَمٌ قِسْطٌ هَلَكَ الْمُرْتَابُونَ فَقَالَ مُعَاذُ بْنُ جَبَلٍ يَوْمًا إِنَّ مِنْ وَرَائِكُمْ فِتَنًا يَكْثُرُ فِيهَا الْمَالُ وَيُفْتَحُ فِيهَا الْقُرْآنُ حَتَّى يَأْخُذَهُ الْمُؤْمِنُ وَالْمُنَافِقُ وَالرَّجُلُ وَالْمَرْأَةُ وَالصَّغِيرُ وَالْكَبِيرُ وَالْعَبْدُ وَالْحُرُّ فَيُوشِكُ قَائِلٌ أَنْ يَقُولَ مَا لِلنَّاسِ لَا يَتَّبِعُونِي وَقَدْ قَرَأْتُ الْقُرْآنَ مَا هُمْ بِمُتَّبِعِيَّ حَتَّى أَبْتَدِعَ لَهُمْ غَيْرَهُ فَإِيَّاكُمْ وَمَا ابْتُدِعَ فَإِنَّ مَا ابْتُدِعَ ضَلَالَةٌ وَأُحَذِّرُكُمْ زَيْغَةَ الْحَكِيمِ فَإِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ قَدْ يَقُولُ كَلِمَةَ الضَّلَالَةِ عَلَى لِسَانِ الْحَكِيمِ وَقَدْ يَقُولُ الْمُنَافِقُ كَلِمَةَ الْحَقِّ قَالَ قُلْتُ لِمُعَاذٍ مَا يُدْرِينِي رَحِمَكَ اللَّهُ أَنَّ الْحَكِيمَ قَدْ يَقُولُ كَلِمَةَ الضَّلَالَةِ وَأَنَّ الْمُنَافِقَ قَدْ يَقُولُ كَلِمَةَ الْحَقِّ قَالَ بَلَى اجْتَنِبْ مِنْ كَلَامِ الْحَكِيمِ الْمُشْتَهِرَات  ِ الَّتِي يُقَالُ لَهَا مَا هَذِهِ وَلَا يُثْنِيَنَّكَ ذَلِكَ عَنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ لَعَلَّهُ أَنْ يُرَاجِعَ وَتَلَقَّ الْحَقَّ إِذَا سَمِعْتَهُ فَإِنَّ عَلَى الْحَقِّ نُورًا

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

> والعجب من فلان !!! كيف يزكي القناة الفلانية !!! وكيف يظهر فيها ابنه قارئا ومغنيا -هكذا -وهو ممن يشار إليه بالبنان , اللهم اهدنا فيمن هديت


اللهم وفق (فلان هذا) إلى كُل ما تُحبه وترضاه ، وارضَ عنه وارزقه أعالي جنانك ..
وزده من العلم النافع والعمل الصالح ، واهده واهد به ، وارفع شأنه ومقامه في الدنيا والآخرة ..
وأرنا وإياه الحق حقًا وارزقه اتباعه .. آمين ..آمين .. 
منْ ذا الذي ما ساء قـــطُّ ومنْ لهُ الحُسْنى فقطْ ..

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

> اللهم وفق (فلان هذا) إلى كُل ما تُحبه وترضاه ، وارضَ عنه وارزقه أعالي جنانك ..
> وزده من العلم النافع والعمل الصالح ، واهده واهد به ، وارفع شأنه ومقامه في الدنيا والآخرة ..
> وأرنا وإياه الحق حقًا وارزقه اتباعه .. آمين ..آمين ..


آمين

----------

